# Anyone see the NEW HGVC website?



## ricoba (Jul 22, 2008)

I just went over to look at seeing about a club rez for LV this August, and wow the site is all new.

Looks quite nice from what I am seeing.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I just went over to look at seeing about a club rez for LV this August, and wow the site is all new.



Well... not from what I'm seeing.  What web-address are you using?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 22, 2008)

hgvclub.com

I was wondering if I was chosen as a tester, since they had me to a survey.

It shows the Club Intrawest clubs, Fiesta Americana, Grand Marbrisa, Carlsbad Seapointe, Grand Waikikan and Kingsland.  All have pictures or very good artist renderings.

They also have a new reservations system called, Revolution.

It's quite nice.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2008)

ricoba said:


> hgvclub.com
> 
> I was wondering if I was chosen as a tester, since they had me to a survey.
> It shows the Club Intrawest clubs, Fiesta Americana, Grand Marbrisa, Carlsbad Seapointe, Grand Waikikan and Kingsland.  All have pictures or very good artist renderings.
> ...



Hey... I just saw it!  Answering those security questions was tough.
So, maybe their IT people have been busy, after all, huh.

However, I was not able to access Revolution -- received a Connection Error Message


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 23, 2008)

Not yet...not me.  I was on-line earlier today and just a minute ago.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 23, 2008)

I keep getting the same old website.   But the problem might my computer


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 23, 2008)

OOOHHH, AAAHHHH

This addressed worked for me  https://www.hgvclub.com/hiltongrandvacations08/login_bridge.php


----------



## hicksville (Jul 23, 2008)

ricoba said:


> hgvclub.com
> 
> I was wondering if I was chosen as a tester, since they had me to a survey.
> 
> ...



I wasn't offered the chance to book those new places (seapointe, grand waiki)

thanks for the direct link for the website too


----------



## DEROS (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thumbs up*

The new site looks good.  It looks like it fixed a glitch that I was having with the "change reservation" option.  What is interesting, I don't know if it was in the old system, but you can now request a RCI search.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 23, 2008)

I just visited the new site per your recommendations.  It looks like an improvement to me.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you try looking up something in there "revolutionary" section?

Here is an example of perhaps developers running amok.  It looks great, as great graphics, but is functionality is horrible, and it does not tell me what I want to know.  

I like the old way better, because it tells me the exact days and unit sizes that are available for each day.  That is what I want to know, What units are available and when by date.

This "revolution" provides a summary availablity, but only on the days you requested, I have to change the number of days I want to stay to SEE what inventory is available.  It also only tells you the number of points, not whether it is a std, plus or premium unit.  It only gives points summary.  You then have to select that point value to figure out what units sizes are available to open another screen that give resort and unit info.  To make matters worse you must scroll through the inventory availability as it is at the bottom of the screen.  That static resort details info is at the top of the screen, so yet another click to see inventory.  So now it is at least a 2 clicks, possiblely 3 clicks to get to the info, not the single level it was before. So they just made it prettier, but harder to use.   I work in IT requirements, hence my detailed evaluation.  That sucks! 

The system previous to the Classic system, had somthing where you had to do a search and it told you only if you hit availability it do not show you the availabilty for days near your requested days.  It was impossible to FIND inventory as it was always a guess and keep trying different dates.  I like to see all the inventory on a single page, or all resorts at a single location.

It is a bit slow loading, and I am on a High Speed Cable Modem connection.

They also appeared to get rid of the open season summary page.  Now you have to look up open season for each resorts.

I DO NOT LIKE IT AT ALL.  It does not tell me what I want to know.  The old system did that much better.


What do others think?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 23, 2008)

Sandy:

I have not tired the Revolutionary yet as I did not have a reservation to make.  Did you answer Hilton's questionaire to let them know about your experience?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 23, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Did you try looking up something in there "revolutionary" section?
> 
> I like the old way better, because it tells me the exact days and unit sizes that are available for each day.  That is what I want to know, What units are available and when by date.
> 
> ...



Sandy,

I just went over there (Thank you jeb2 for the link) and based on your comments intially echo'd what you said.  HOWEVER, you'll notice in Revolution there are several things on the search page, including the date range and a +/_ bar to let you expand those days accordingly.    A few lines down on the olive green bar is a date which you can scroll across the calendar by pressing the little icons on either end of the stated date, or simply drag it across the month line above.  The grid below will change with availaible units, unavailable units and the points it takes to get them.   THIS is an improvement.   Go to Vegas for example so you can see it stacked over the three resorts there.  Interesting to me..the Big Island display crashes with an error.

I would however like to see this so I could display this with a couple of clusters I select (ex: Hawaii, Orlando, Vegas) so I can both check availability and points requirements of the different places on a given chunk of time.   I agree I did like seeing the holes in the availability schedule the current system displays on a day by day basis and maybe they can provide us with this.  

Much of what's on the site appears to be the same stuff, just in a a different frame displayed in the new format.  It's a little early for me to say it's better or worse...but I do like the scrolling bar for availability.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 23, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> HOWEVER, you'll notice in Revolution there are several things on the search page, including the date range and a +/_ bar to let you expand those days accordingly.    A few lines down on the olive green bar is a date which you can scroll across the calendar by pressing the little icons on either end of the stated date, or simply drag it across the month line above.  The grid below will change with availaible units, unavailable units and the points it takes to get them.   THIS is an improvement.



I did see the bar and the days +/- however I like to go in the the minimum number of days and see the types of units and days available in a single page. I really dislike taking 3 pages to get to the detail on types and dates. I like the graphical calendar view, as I am ususally looking for what is possible not for specific locked in dates.




UWSurfer said:


> I agree I did like seeing the holes in the availability schedule the current system displays on a day by day basis and maybe they can provide us with this.
> 
> ...but I do like the scrolling bar for availability.



There was a scroll bar on the old system, but it was slow to move the view from left to right.  It wasn't as easy as the scroll is now, so that is an improvement.


----------



## iratner (Jul 24, 2008)

*New HGVClub Member Website*

I was able to access Revolution, and once the resorts load you can actually grab the date and drag it along the bar – very cool!  It shows the availability changing as you slide so you can go from today to 6 or 12 months out without changing the date manually.  In the near future, I’m sure they will make it easier to understand how to work this, but I think it’s definitely a great improvement.


----------



## linsj (Jul 24, 2008)

I like the fact that the resort information is available via links instead of having to wait for the SLOW members' guide to load and turn pages. I dislike the Revolution reservation screen since I like to see almost a month on one screen like the classic view. I tried UWSurfer's directions, but the scroll bar is not that sensitive and often misses a day.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have NEVER been able to get in. I know my number. 
I use hgvc.com to look at resorts.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 26, 2008)

iratner said:


> I was able to access Revolution, and once the resorts load you can actually grab the date and drag it along the bar – very cool!  It shows the availability changing as you slide so you can go from today to 6 or 12 months out without changing the date manually.  In the near future, I’m sure they will make it easier to understand how to work this, but I think it’s definitely a great improvement.



I admit that I'm not thrilled by "Revolution," preferring calendar-graphics of the old system, but I 'spose that I'll get used to it.  Displaying the no. of points required is a nice touch, similar to the displays of date/price on hotel  reservation systems.


----------



## Kdudley311 (Jul 27, 2008)

I too noticed that the open season availability isn't as user friendly as the revolution system (i.e., being able to view open season availability at all the resorts at once).  I reported the issue in the comments section on the survey.  I think that's why they are testing it.  They are looking for feedback to further improve the revolution system.  

For a while, at least, you should have the option to use either version.  What this means to me is that I can use the new system for the features I like (a lot of them), and go back to the classic version (i.e., open season search) for the features that work better in the older system.:rofl:


----------



## ricoba (Jul 31, 2008)

*Back to the Old Site?*

Just went over to HGVCLUB.com to look for Open Season, and poof......am directed to the OLD site...The NEW site is nowhere to be found??????

Must have been a trial run last week, so I guess they are taking the feedback seriously.


----------



## DEROS (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Site still up*

Just log on and the new site is still there.  Even after I click on the open season tab.  Try clearing you browser cache.  To make the internet seem faster, web browser sometimes use previously cached website, even if they are old.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 31, 2008)

DEROS said:


> Just log on and the new site is still there.  Even after I click on the open season tab.  Try clearing you browser cache.  To make the internet seem faster, web browser sometimes use previously cached website, even if they are old.



Just cleared the cache and that worked.   

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I have NEVER been able to get in. I know my number.
> I use hgvc.com to look at resorts.




And you tolerate that.  Why don't you call HGVC and find out what the problem is?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 1, 2008)

*Elite BUG in new Revolution system*

I found a bug in the new Revolution system.  If you are Elite and are booking a 7 night stay in Club season, the exchange should be free.  However it wants a credit card in order to complete the transaction.  It should not need credit info for something that is $0.  

I made HGVC aware, but you if you are Elite and are trying to book the 7 night in club for $0 you will have to use the old system, which does work and charges nothing, until they fix the bug in the new system.

I opted not to go for the all inclusive this year, because basically I had no remaining bookings for 2008, I have started making my 2009, but because these are 7 day bookings, there is no reason to activate the all inclusive option yet.

There is also something wrong with open season, as there is NOT a single resort listed. It is anticipated to be fixed in 2 - 3 hours, or at least that is what the VC said.


----------



## somerville (Aug 2, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Just went over to HGVCLUB.com to look for Open Season, and poof......am directed to the OLD site...The NEW site is nowhere to be found??????
> 
> Must have been a trial run last week, so I guess they are taking the feedback seriously.


I was on the website, 2 - 3 days ago.  I was given the option of trying the new website, but it would not recognize my password.  The password worked fine logging into the current website.  I sent an e-mail to HGVC, and received a reply that they would look into it.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 2, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I found a bug in the new Revolution system.  If you are Elite and are booking a 7 night stay in Club season, the exchange should be free.  However it wants a credit card in order to complete the transaction.  It should not need credit info for something that is $0.
> 
> I made HGVC aware, but you if you are Elite and are trying to book the 7 night in club for $0 you will have to use the old system, which does work and charges nothing, until they fix the bug in the new system.
> 
> ...



2 to 3 hours has turned into 24 or more hours....was just trying to view open season and NOTHING shows up  august 2 11:49 est


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 3, 2008)

lawgs said:


> 2 to 3 hours has turned into 24 or more hours....was just trying to view open season and NOTHING shows up  august 2 11:49 est



yes I noticed that too.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 4, 2008)

The open season appear to be back up and running again.


----------

